# S0020 denied



## coders_rock! (May 29, 2013)

Is S0020 billable? can it be reported with CPT code 64493?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## dwaldman (May 29, 2013)

S0020 is not cover by Medicare. There might be a carrier that pays it, you could try a couple of claims for various carriers and if it does denies, you could reach overall consensus that there is not separate reimbursement for it or which carriers do.


----------

